# Hit the ball solid!



## Lady Golf Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

A great tip found in the "Lady Golfers Guide" 

To hit a more accurate shot and promote better contact, pull out your favorite iron and try this exercise: take two tees and stick them in the ground a couple of inches apart. (You can also use two balls.) Try (air)swinging your iron through the tees without hitting them. Start with partial swings and work your way up to full swings as you get better at avoiding the tees. Soon you will be hitting the ball more solidly.

You can buy a copy of "Lady Golfers Guide" at (retail link removed)


----------

